# Coil Pack Wiring Harness for 225



## Berrones (May 8, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get a new replacement Coil Pack Wiring Harness for the 225. My 2002 (AMU) 225 harness is in bad shape. 
Thx.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

INA has them


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

We have replacement harnesses, all you need to do is cut and splice it into the original wiring harness. Pretty easy and straightforward, a very good replacement item actually. 

Click here for a replacement harness


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

The colors dont match up to the old harness. Something you should have added.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

I was recommended this as a better (and more expensive) than OEM replacement. 
034


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

Have you replaced yours with that mbaron? I've been eyeing it for a while. I wonder how it compares to ECS?


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Nope, I just learned about it yesterday. Looks much easier and better insulated. 
I haven't bought it yet, but I am planning to get it soon.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The 225 harness compared to the 180 harness (the one ECS posted) is just a tad different. Not only are the wire colors off but the 225 harness contains a ground that the 180's do not. I did a harness replacement on my 225 with a 180 harness like ECS posted up. I ended up modifying the harness and installing my own ground strap. Honestly doubt this ground strap does much but it was there from the factory so I wanted it on my new harness as well. There are two grounds in the coilpack wiring harness, the vehicle ground is a thick brown wire and there is also a thin 22gauge ground that runs back to the ECU. Do not get these two confused if you decide to modify the harness.

I ended up using this fiberglass wrap from 034 that was supposed to be fire proof up to 2000 degrees. It might look ugly, but it makes me sleep better at night. I probably have photos somewhere.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I was going to post, why not just get the $50 kit from ECS and then rewrap the wires in insulation yourself and save $100?


----------



## mcTT (Oct 24, 2005)

*DYI help?*

Did anyone every do this replacement on a 225 and document it via some kind of fotki or FAQ?
Thanks
Rob


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

It is not much info, but it's a little bit.

I used the cheaper one from INA. It's a PITA.

FYI, there is a search feature on this forum.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm liking the one from 034.


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just used a golt gti harness. All i did was cut the harness where it was split and copied the old harness. It is simple really, just takes a little time.:thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

about to do this on my AMU TT 225.

got the ecs harness.

Anybody care to share how exactly they modified it to be just like the OEM harness?
My TT has some sort of capacitor in the harness. I do not see it on the ECS pics?


----------

